# [RESOLU] Grub Error 13

## spy20

Bonjour,

Depuis 2 jours je rencontre un problème lorsque je souhaite booter sur Windows.

Le problème est apparu même sans avoir touché la partie Windows de mon Grub

Lorsque je boot je reçois le message suivant  Error 13

"Invalid or unsupported executable format" 

Voici la partie Windows de mon Grub

   title XBox

   rootnoverify (hd0,0)

   makeactive

   chainloader +1  

Et ici le résultat de  "fdisk -l"

```

fdisk -l

Avertissement : données superflues ignorées dans la table de partitions 5

Avertissement : données superflues ignorées dans la table de partitions 5

Avertissement : données superflues ignorées dans la table de partitions 5

Avertissement : drapeau 0x5352 non valable dans la table de partitions 5, sera corrigé par w(écriture)

Disque /dev/sda : 500.1 Go, 500107862016 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 60801 cylindres, total 976773168 secteurs

Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets

Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets

taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x7232e715

Périphérique Amorce  Début        Fin      Blocs     Id  Système

/dev/sda1   *          63   209728574   104864256    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda2       209728575  2930288129  1360279777+   5  Étendue

/dev/sda5   ?   753245088  2690187532   968471222+  6d  Inconnu

Disque /dev/sdb : 500.1 Go, 500107862016 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 60801 cylindres, total 976773168 secteurs

Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets

Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets

taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x4fd536e7

Le disque /dev/sdb ne contient pas une table de partitions valable

Disque /dev/sdc : 500.1 Go, 500107862016 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 60801 cylindres, total 976773168 secteurs

Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets

Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets

taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x8132bc53

Le disque /dev/sdc ne contient pas une table de partitions valable

Disque /dev/sdd : 500.1 Go, 500107862016 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 60801 cylindres, total 976773168 secteurs

Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets

Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets

taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0xbcd56da1

Le disque /dev/sdd ne contient pas une table de partitions valable

Disque /dev/sdf : 250.1 Go, 250059350016 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 30401 cylindres, total 488397168 secteurs

Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets

Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets

taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x5c74ae42

Périphérique Amorce  Début        Fin      Blocs     Id  Système

/dev/sdf1   *          63   488392064   244196001    6  FAT16

Disque /dev/mapper/isw_dcgdjhjbdg_Raid5 : 1500.3 Go, 1500315648000 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 182402 cylindres, total 2930304000 secteurs

Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets

Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets

taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x7232e715

                    Périphérique Amorce  Début        Fin      Blocs     Id  Système

/dev/mapper/isw_dcgdjhjbdg_Raid5p1   *          63   209728574   104864256    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/mapper/isw_dcgdjhjbdg_Raid5p2       209728575  2930288129  1360279777+   5  Étendue

/dev/mapper/isw_dcgdjhjbdg_Raid5p5       209728638   226516499     8393931   83  Linux

/dev/mapper/isw_dcgdjhjbdg_Raid5p6       226516563   243304424     8393931   82  partition d'échange Linux / Solaris

/dev/mapper/isw_dcgdjhjbdg_Raid5p7       243304488  2930288129  1343491821   83  Linux

Disque /dev/mapper/isw_dcgdjhjbdg_Raid51 : 107.4 Go, 107380998144 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 13054 cylindres, total 209728512 secteurs

Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets

Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets

taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x00000000

Le disque /dev/mapper/isw_dcgdjhjbdg_Raid51 ne contient pas une table de partitions valable

Disque /dev/mapper/isw_dcgdjhjbdg_Raid55 : 8595 Mo, 8595385344 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 1044 cylindres, total 16787862 secteurs

Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets

Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets

taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x00000000

Le disque /dev/mapper/isw_dcgdjhjbdg_Raid55 ne contient pas une table de partitions valable

Disque /dev/mapper/isw_dcgdjhjbdg_Raid56 : 8595 Mo, 8595385344 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 1044 cylindres, total 16787862 secteurs

Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets

Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets

taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x00000000

Le disque /dev/mapper/isw_dcgdjhjbdg_Raid56 ne contient pas une table de partitions valable

Disque /dev/mapper/isw_dcgdjhjbdg_Raid57 : 1375.7 Go, 1375735624704 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 167256 cylindres, total 2686983642 secteurs

Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets

Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets

taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x00000000

Le disque /dev/mapper/isw_dcgdjhjbdg_Raid57 ne contient pas une table de partitions valable

Disque /dev/mapper/datavg-lv_usr : 25.8 Go, 25769803776 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 3133 cylindres, total 50331648 secteurs

Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets

Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets

taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x00000000

Le disque /dev/mapper/datavg-lv_usr ne contient pas une table de partitions valable

Disque /dev/mapper/datavg-lv_home : 56.9 Go, 56908316672 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 6918 cylindres, total 111149056 secteurs

Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets

Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets

taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x00000000

Le disque /dev/mapper/datavg-lv_home ne contient pas une table de partitions valable

Disque /dev/mapper/datavg-lv_opt : 15.0 Go, 15032385536 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 1827 cylindres, total 29360128 secteurs

Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets

Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets

taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x00000000

Le disque /dev/mapper/datavg-lv_opt ne contient pas une table de partitions valable

Disque /dev/mapper/datavg-lv_var : 8589 Mo, 8589934592 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 1044 cylindres, total 16777216 secteurs

Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets

Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets

taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x00000000

Le disque /dev/mapper/datavg-lv_var ne contient pas une table de partitions valable

Disque /dev/mapper/datavg-lv_documents : 6442 Mo, 6442450944 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 783 cylindres, total 12582912 secteurs

Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets

Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets

taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x00000000

Le disque /dev/mapper/datavg-lv_documents ne contient pas une table de partitions valable

Disque /dev/mapper/datavg-lv_movies : 27.9 Go, 27917287424 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 3394 cylindres, total 54525952 secteurs

Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets

Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets

taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x00000000

Le disque /dev/mapper/datavg-lv_movies ne contient pas une table de partitions valable

Disque /dev/mapper/datavg-lv_divers : 6442 Mo, 6442450944 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 783 cylindres, total 12582912 secteurs

Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets

Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets

taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x00000000

Le disque /dev/mapper/datavg-lv_divers ne contient pas une table de partitions valable

Disque /dev/mapper/datavg-lv_share : 6442 Mo, 6442450944 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 783 cylindres, total 12582912 secteurs

Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets

Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets

taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x00000000

Le disque /dev/mapper/datavg-lv_share ne contient pas une table de partitions valable

Disque /dev/mapper/datavg-lv_games : 21.5 Go, 21474836480 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 2610 cylindres, total 41943040 secteurs

Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets

Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets

taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x00000000

Le disque /dev/mapper/datavg-lv_games ne contient pas une table de partitions valable

Disque /dev/mapper/datavg-lv_musics : 4294 Mo, 4294967296 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 522 cylindres, total 8388608 secteurs

Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets

Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets

taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x00000000

Le disque /dev/mapper/datavg-lv_musics ne contient pas une table de partitions valable

Disque /dev/mapper/datavg-lv_virtual : 64.4 Go, 64424509440 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 7832 cylindres, total 125829120 secteurs

Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets

Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets

taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x00000000

Le disque /dev/mapper/datavg-lv_virtual ne contient pas une table de partitions valable

Disque /dev/mapper/datavg-lv_test : 10.7 Go, 10737418240 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 1305 cylindres, total 20971520 secteurs

Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets

Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets

taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x00000000

Le disque /dev/mapper/datavg-lv_test ne contient pas une table de partitions valable

Disque /dev/mapper/datavg-lv_virtual_windows7 : 85.9 Go, 85899345920 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 10443 cylindres, total 167772160 secteurs

Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets

Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets

taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0xc0d5861b

                          Périphérique Amorce  Début        Fin      Blocs     Id  Système

/dev/mapper/datavg-lv_virtual_windows7p1   *        2048      206847      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/mapper/datavg-lv_virtual_windows7p2          206848    83884031    41838592    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

```

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi mon soucis soudain.

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.

Dans mon fichier de Grub j'ai également tenté ceci mais sans résultat

title XBox 

rootnoverify (hd0,0) 

savedefault 

map (hd0) (hd1) 

map (hd1) (hd0) 

makeactive 

chainloader +1 

J'ai toujours l'Error 13

Bien que si je remplace  rootneverify par root, j'ai en plus le message File System UnknowLast edited by spy20 on Sat Jun 11, 2011 1:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## spy20

J'aimerais relancer mon problème car je suis toujours coincé dessus :s

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils

----------

## fb99

Salut,

Avant d'essayer de résoudre ton problème, je voulais aborder quelques points; ce n'est pas une critique, c'est juste pour bien montrer l'esprit gentoo:

-donnés un maximum d'informations (pas trop n'ont plus   :Twisted Evil:  , pour plus d'info ** À LIRE : COMMENT POSTER ET OBTENIR DE L'AIDE ? **) pour aider à résoudre ton problème, car en faisant rien ça s'est cassé, c'est impossible et donc plus difficile pour nous de t'aider. (qu'est-ce que tu as fait depuis en dernier, avant ça marchait c'est quand avant il y a trois ans, .... , as-tu rajouter un disque dur, mis des disques en raid, ... ???)

-les moteur de recherche et la recherche sur le forum son tes amis, en plus linux tu as man et info (ex: man grub) qui sont très utile.

-il faut essayer mais "seulement" ce que tu comprend et n'hésite pas à poser des questions si tu ne comprends pas et que tes recherches sont infructueuses. par exemple tu peux presser "e" enfin je crois au démarrage de grub et changer les options de boot et presser ensuite "b" pour tester.

-D'abord pas besoin de faire des up, sans apporter d'autres infos, les gens voient le post et en plus il y a un lien qui permet d'afficher tous les post sans réponse donc tu perds l'opportunité d'y être.

les personnes vont te répondre si elles savent, il faut être patient, je sais c'est pas toujours évident surtout si tu aimerais utiliser windows  :Evil or Very Mad: 

-Si personne ne trouve de réponse ici, tu peux toujours essayer le forums anglais, il y a un thread exprès pour les problèmes de grubGrub Error Collection [Part 7] [POST GRUB QUESTIONS HERE!] 

ensuite pour en revenir à ton problème, voilà ce que j'ai trouver que tu peux essayer, mais le mieux c'est de nous dire (te rappeler) ce que tu as pu changer qui a pu faire que maintenant cela ne fonctionne plus.

c'est quoi le problème:

13 : Invalid or unsupported executable format

    Cette erreur est retournée si l'image du noyau à charger n'est pas reconnue comme Multiboot ou n'est pas un des formats natifs (Linux zImage ou bzImage, FreeBSD, NetBSD). 

->est-ce que j'indique bien la bonne partition et est-ce qu'elle corrompu, (attention grub ne "parle" pas le même langage que linux)

fdisk -> ça à l'air bon mais je comprend pas tout, tu semble avoir plusieurs disques (comment sont-ils brancher, raid, lvm, ...)

ntfs-3g -> est-ce que j'arrive à monter la partitions, etc...

-> que me dit le web

http://www.linux-france.org/article/sys/chargeurs/ix86/grub/grub-manual-fr.html

à tester je n'en sais rien:

hide (recherche sur le lien ci-dessus)

-certains ont régler le problème en ajouter des LABEL (nom) au partitions (ex. http://linux.die.net/man/8/ntfslabel)

...

mes 0.002 cents.

bon courage, tiens-nous au courant  :Wink: 

[EDIT]: n'oubli pas de mettre ton titre comme indiquer regarder les autres ou lit comment poster .... merci

----------

## spy20

Je ne suis pas complètement disponible en ce moment et surtout à distance sur mon pc, mais je souhaitais te remercier pour ton retour.

Je prends bonnes notes de tes conseils, donc je tâcherais de les lires à mon retour.

Je ferais part de mes prochains tests à ce moment là.

Merci

----------

## spy20

Résolu : dans le sens où je suis repartie de zéro

----------

## loopx

Ce serait pas un soudain problème de RAID ... ?

----------

## spy20

Possible, mais ça a en effet aboutie avec une erreur de RAID, donc je repars de 0

----------

